# Montec g5, open this doe up....



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Had a big buck this morning walk out but just couldnt make myself shoot through some light brush at 30yds....man I wanted him. Scores about 135 as an 8pt. Not bad for fayette county ...oh well , it happens. Anyway, 3 doe came out and I busted this girl on the last day for doe. That g5 opened her up like a rage.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Pic









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*nice*



tommy261 said:


> Had a big buck this morning walk out but just couldnt make myself shoot through some light brush at 30yds....man I wanted him. Scores about 135 as an 8pt. Not bad for fayette county ...oh well , it happens. Anyway, 3 doe came out and I busted this girl on the last day for doe. That g5 opened her up like a rage.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


you can't eat the horns anyway. amazing what a broad-head will do, nice shot. :texasflag


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Chook, I cant eat the bands on all the ducks I have killed but sure like the reward....lol. have you hunted any?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------

